
Apple is Now Forced to Build a 7-inch Tablet - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apple_is_now_forced_to_build_a_7-inch_tablet/
======
makecheck
"With the success of the Kindle Fire"...isn't it a little premature to claim
that?

About 1/3 of the reviews on Amazon.com alone[1] are 3 stars or less. While the
majority of the reviews are 4 or 5 stars, that's still a huge number of
unhappy people.

Okay, maybe Amazon has sold a million per week. But during gift-giving season
all kinds of popular items are being bought _by people who won't be using
those items_. It only makes sense to come back in January and see how many of
the things made it back to the store or onto eBay. Why measure "sales" and
"success" now?

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-Amazon-Tablet/product-
revi...](http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-Amazon-Tablet/product-
reviews/B0051VVOB2/ref=pr_all_summary_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1)

~~~
cwe
Totally agree, and how about they mention how many iPads are being sold per
week as well? This time of year I'd bet it's easily 1-2 million, at least.

